# Game #80: Cavs @ Wizards (4/16/2006)



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

_*Game 80*_


*Cleveland Cavaliers* *48-31) @* *Washington Wizards** (39-40)*

_*Sunday, April 16, 2006*_
*Time:* 3:00pm PT, 6:00pm ET
*TV:* *NBALP*, *WUAB*
*Radio:* *WTAM 1100*
*Location:* *MCI Center*, Washington, DC

*HEAD COACHES*


*PROBABLE STARTERS*



*CLEVELAND CAVALIERS’ BENCH*


*WASHINGTON WIZARDS’ BENCH*


*CLEVELAND CAVALIERS’ NOTES*

*•* Cleveland has to protect the glass, especially on the offensive end. Don’t let the Wizards rack up a ton of second chance opportunities. By keeping the Wizards’ opportunities at one shot per possession, you’ll force them to shoot a good percentage and keep the hot hand. But if offensive rebounds are given up, the Wizards could shoot poorly from the field and still win the game.

*•* If Cleveland decides to occasionally get in a shooting contest with the Wizards, the Cavs need production from the backcourt. Flip, Larry and Damon will need to bring it. 

*WASHINGTON WIZARDS’ NOTES*

*•* Trade baskets with Cleveland until an advantage can be gained. If the Wizards get a good streak going, Cleveland’s only option will be to slow things down. At moments like that, occasionally gamble on defense in efforts of keeping the tempo fast-paced. 

*•* Go for deflections and steals to break up plays. Teams that have guys with quick hands who can anticipate plays tend to hurt the Cavaliers. Don't be afraid to reach or pick up fouls. Simply go for it.

*OVERVIEW*

This will be a big game for Larry Hughes as he squares off against his former team. Let’s hope he plays it cool, not trying to make too much happen. LeBron James should be back for this game, however, he may not be as explosive or as aggressive as usual. If LeBron is good as new, Cleveland should be confident heading into this game.


----------



## Morongk22 (Jan 11, 2006)

What a big win this would be....not only would it bring us one game closer to 50 wins but it would be a huge morale boost assuming we go into the first round and have to play Washington.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Any idea if Lebron is going to suit up for this one?


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Cavs aren't standing pat*












> *Cavs aren't standing pat*
> *Win puts goal of 50 in reach*
> 
> Friday, April 14, 2006
> ...


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

*Re: Cavs aren't standing pat*

I love what donyell said. He wants 50 for lebron. Thats awsome to hear.

I hope lebron doesnt play. If we can pull out a victory without lebron against our "most likely" first round opponents. That would be huge


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Beacon Journal | 04/15/2006 | Notes*












> *Click Me!*
> 
> *James update*
> 
> ...


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

I hope LBJ can play in this one. If we can get a W, we are pretty much a lock for 50 wins with our last game against Atlanta @ home on fan appreciation night.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Coach Brown better bust out Martynas Andriuskevicius on fan appreciation night or it won't be a real night for the fans in my book!


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Beacon Journal | 04/16/2006 | Dribbles*












> *Click Me!*
> 
> *Dribbles*
> 
> ...


----------



## quench23 (Mar 26, 2006)

*Re: Beacon Journal | 04/16/2006 | Dribbles*

Game Time in 10 mins


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Larry starting over Flip....let's hope it doesn't screw up Flip's mindset


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Dicey move by Brown. I guess so long as he gets his minutes...but I'm worried about tinkering with team chemistry going into the playoffs. We need Flip AND Larry. I don't know if Flip is an off the bench kind of guy.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Kind of do need to win this, because this is the team we don't want to play in the first round.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

They aren't even pretending to acknowledge that Snow is on the court.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

futuristxen said:


> They aren't even pretending to acknowledge that Snow is on the court.


Arenas cheats off him so badly it's not even funny. We really should play flip at the point more in this matchup.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Arenas cheats off him so badly it's not even funny. We really should play flip at the point more in this matchup.


And lo and behold. There is flip.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I just really don't like that starting lineup.

Flip is a better shooter than Larry right now, especially to start games. And if you really want to start Snow, then I don't think you can start Snow right next to him. Start Damon and bring Flip and Snow off the bench. Or start Flip and bring Larry and Damon off the bench.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Wiz are hot from the perimeter early. 

Lebron I thought looked for his own offense a little bit too much, 10 shot attempts in the 1st qtr is a tad too many. 

Need him to get the other guys going more.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

One thing is clear, the Wiz REALLY want this game. They are hustling all over the floor.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Each time we get a rebound and pass it forward, the Wizards are hanging around the play and suddenly dash into the passing lane to steal our outlet pass. Cleveland better recognize this soon to stop the trend of steals and deflections from occurring all game long.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Why does it seem like we're getting killed on the boards lately


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Why is it when I watch other wiz games they don't play any defense.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Cavs with near 10 TO's already


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

futuristxen said:


> Why is it when I watch other wiz games they don't play any defense.


Everyone gets up to play Lebron.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

double trouble


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Why does it seem like we're getting killed on the boards lately


Yeah, our big guys our taking it easy methinks. Probably just trying not to get injured by landing on some guys feet. Hopefully they flip that switch come playoff time.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Cleveland trails 41-53 at halftime.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

******* play to end the half. Jamison is annoying camping out on the 3pt line all game.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

How does Drew always end up on Jamison? Or by that I mean...not on Jamison.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> ******* play to end the half. Jamison is annoying camping out on the 3pt line all game.


He's like a Donyell Marshall that actually makes shots.


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

Larry coming out on fire in the 2nd half


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

I hope Larry plays like that the rest of the quarter. We need a great 3rd quarter to have a chance to win this one.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Eric Snow YOU SUCK!


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

futuristxen said:


> Eric Snow YOU SUCK!


Tonight he really is struggling. In some of these recent games, I could play better than Snow has been playing.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

God...I don't want to see this team for 7 games. SO ****ing annoying.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

There's going to be a fight tonight.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

futuristxen said:


> God...I don't want to see this team for 7 games. SO ****ing annoying.


 they are a pesky bunch, aren't they?


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

spongyfungy said:


> they are a pesky bunch, aren't they?


It's primarily Brenda Haywood. He's the most annoying *****made center in the NBA.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

The Wiz so have the Cavs number.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

donyell you suck! get out of flip's way!


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Jamison just took out Andy. Strategic foul.

Apparently we should have just played our scrubs against the Wizards.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

While it may be too little, too late... this 15-0 Cleveland run is nice. If we didn't totally collapse in the late part of the 3rd quarter, we'd be in a position to win the game. But we were smoked so badly, even with a run like this, we're still down a good bit.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

15-0 run to start the quarter. not bad. timeout Wiz


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

How is it possible our bench scrubs have been hanging with the Wiz starters, but our starters were just getting blown away.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Just too much of a hole to dig out of. But it was pretty cool to see the bench acually do something. Though a lot of that was Flip.

Flip kind of proving why he should be the starter right now.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Brown should have given Larry more minutes. He was in his groove and he needs the run to get himself in game shape.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Box Score*

*Washington 104, Cleveland 92*


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

*Re: Box Score*

I fell asleep at the end of the third and woke up with 2 minutes to go. At least our bench bunch kept it a near ten point game. Becuase they were killing us in the 3rd


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

*"It doesn't make us worried," James said. "We know if we face them in the first round or face them later in the playoffs we'll be ready for them."*

You better be right Mr. King James... Because the Wiz are a team I do not wanna face and you did not make me feel anymore confident by our effort for next weekend.


----------



## The MAMBA (Jan 6, 2006)

futuristxen said:


> It's primarily Brenda Haywood. He's the most annoying *****made center in the NBA.


I feel the exact same way. I wish Eddy Curry was on the Cavs so he could punch him in his nuts again!!!!!!


----------

